# Vampires In The Mirror Trick!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is a great trick to use if you can set it up...it took me a few to understand how they did it but as I am an identical twin myself, I am going to try it at our next party!! It takes a minute to load but its worth it.

http://www.filecabi.net/video/invisible-mirror.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

fun idea. LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wish it were in english so I could understand what they are saying, but I laughed nonetheless.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I wish it were in english so I could understand what they are saying, but I laughed nonetheless.


Video with subtitles here:


----------

